# ANyone know about routers



## ryanney (Nov 18, 2009)

Hello all
First of all I am interested in CNC routing. I already own a laser system. I am an intermediate woodowrker and looking for the next step. I am interested in routing 3 d (2.d) panels for desks dressers etc. I have done alot of research on CNC, but alas all of my research is theory only. Hav a little money to spend. Does anyone know about vortech or the chinese line of routers JCUT, Keiling etc?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Russ!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Russ.


----------



## cnc602 (Oct 8, 2009)

I've heard of Vortex they have the water cooled spindle.
What size router table you looking for.


----------



## suzylimac (Dec 8, 2009)

hi , if you have little money,i think may contact me ,maybe i can help you ,and my email [email protected]


----------

